# Hydor Gen 3 Pumps



## default (May 28, 2011)

Is anyone currently using these pumps right now?

I just recently had to return two pumps after 3 weeks of use due to an issue where the pumps would lose flow from ~1000 GPH to a point where it would be lower than the nano 425. There was no noise or vibration difference, just the flow would decrease and never return to its original state - until a hard restart of unplugging and re-plugging. Time for when the pump would start acting up ranged from 10 minutes all the way to 2 days, there was no clear indicator of what triggered it - no extra equipment use, higher power usage, contact, etc. The pumps were tested on different outlets with the same result, both directly plugged into the outlet or on an extension, the pumps were also tested on outlets where other filters, lights, and pumps have been in operation for a good amount of time.

What's even more odd was when I contacted customer support hoping for a fix as I really liked how the pumps looked, they suggested to ship in the pumps for them to look at and repair then send them back - with them covering only return shipping from their location back. I figured the company would've liked pinpointing what the cause would be - whether design, manufacturing, or consumer, which would allow better support for future customers, but guess not. Aside from asking the customer to pay for shipping for a 3 week old pump (which is still covered by the retailer), when asked whether they were suggesting I purchase more pump(s) to replace these two while they were under "repair", no reply has been seen yet. 

These are "newer" pumps, so certain issues are expected, but don't expect too much support from the company. I have several Hydor products and most have worked flawlessly, but I would highly suggest avoiding these Gen 3's at least for now until issues like these are addressed. For anyone who have these pumps, I would suggest checking on them to ensure you don't have a lemon like the two I had, it was easier to tell in a FW tank, but may be a little more difficult in SW.


----------



## Muggy (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the exact same issue in my SW. . Had the pump about 3 months and have to take it apart 2-3x a week because it inexplicably loses flow! 

Talked to my LFS about it but no response from Hydor rep. 

Will have to replace at some point with a non-hydor product. Not impressed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the same problem and eventually just sold it to a freshwater guy.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Muggy said:


> I have the exact same issue in my SW. . Had the pump about 3 months and have to take it apart 2-3x a week because it inexplicably loses flow!
> 
> Talked to my LFS about it but no response from Hydor rep.
> 
> Will have to replace at some point with a non-hydor product. Not impressed.


Now that's just crap. I guess we're all wrong for expecting larger companies to care about us . Seriously though, after this issue and their resolution, I don't think I'll purchase another Hydor product - I still have one of their 'professional' filters to experiment with, kinda wish I didn't get it now.. Also, I still haven't heard back from the rep after my reply.


altcharacter said:


> I had the same problem and eventually just sold it to a freshwater guy.


That's just terrible lol.


----------

